# tsn



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have oscars that are about 6 inches, but probably bigger now because i havent really measured them lately. anyways, i was wondering if a tsn would be able to live with oscars?

i could get a small tsn ...like around 3 inches.

would the tsn outgrow the oscars and eat them? or would it be okay?

i know that if the tsn reached its full length of three feet then he would probably try to eat them, but i just mean in general. when/if he were to get that big i would remove him.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i want to keep it in my 150 with my oscars when i know he cant eat them, but i wonder if he will grow to the point to where he can...









oh yes, i did then plan on keeping my shoal of reds in the 150...do you think a tsn could survive with reds? i mean if the reds were bigger than the tsn's mouth?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

maybe this should be under piranha discussion now...sorry.









moderators......


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a TSN gets at least 2 feet in the first year. Therefore, it cannot be kept in a 150 beyond about 8 months or so

if you want a tsn, get a (way) bigger tank

and yes, the tsn WILL outgrow and eat your oscars, your piranhas, and anything else once it gets large enough


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

damn! that is one fast growing fish...2 inches a month! they must eat a sh*t load of food









an oscar only grows 1-1.5 inches a month.

there goes my tsn idea


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

3 inches a month for large fish like tsn is quite typical actually


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

your tank is too small - they will eat everything they can fit in their mouth.

generally a bad choice for your tank


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The Tsn isnt going to eat the piranhas, they probably make pretty good tank mates. A guy down here in charleston has a 18 inch rohm and a 32+ inch tsn, adn the rohm owns it for obvious reasons.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I betcha its the piranha's profile height that saves it from consumption; its too tall to fit in the cat's mouth. Hence, its perfectly understandable why the catfish hasn't eaten it. And tsns and most other such catfish are not aggressive fish; only hungry

and natts won't reach 17"


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

so a tsn cannot have any tank mates besides a fish that is also gigantic (18")

it seems like kind of a waste on such a huge tank for only one catfish.

what can thrive with a tsn?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

JesseD said:


> so a tsn cannot have any tank mates besides a fish that is also gigantic (18")
> 
> it seems like kind of a waste on such a huge tank for only one catfish.
> 
> what can thrive with a tsn?


other enormous fish that are fairly unaggressive in temperament; pacus, red tail catfish, giant gouramis, and peacock bass are the only ones I can think of at the moment

and naturally a tank thats at least 3 feet wide and 8+ feet long so that the animal can swim a little


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah... I dont really like the idea of keeping one, especially since they are so common. A much better tank would be a Tigrinus Cat with some Datnoids and a gorami. I would definately own a tank like that.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

My tsn grew from 5" back in Feb to close to 11" now. He ate like a pig. 5 to 6 1" feeders every 6 hrs.

He's in with a 4" red devil that kinda push him around but no biting, and also a 7" electric catfish. While they all got shocked in the beginning, they got smarter now.









For tankmates, I really dont know what to say. I had a jack dempsey that was ram to death by the TSN. The JD would grab feeders I dump in for the tsn, but his mouth isn't big enough to swallow whole. So the tail of the feeder will stick out wiggling while the JD swim around.

The TSN sense movement and take bites/ram at blinding speed. A few times the JD got rammed dizzy, bent jaws... and the eyes of the feeder will always "fall out" if hit right.

...then sadly one day, my JD got rammed so hard his eyeball fell out... and yes, the tsn ate the eyeball too







. Kinda gross.......


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tee hee


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

accr said:


> My tsn grew from 5" back in Feb to close to 11" now. He ate like a pig. 5 to 6 1" feeders every 6 hrs.
> 
> He's in with a 4" red devil that kinda push him around but no biting, and also a 7" electric catfish. While they all got shocked in the beginning, they got smarter now.
> 
> ...


 jesus i bet they pack a punch ramming stuff like that


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ill say!


----------

